# deer condos



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

i would like to build me a tree condo this summer. anybody willing to post pics and info (construction tips) about there self built tree stands? thanks


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

I've built a few. "Modular" is the word you're looking for. Build it in your driveway, disassemble it, then build it in place. The last two were made from culled lumber from Lowes. Go any Monday and ask for the warped and bent lumber. There will usually be a cart load from the past weekend. I got a load for $50.00 that took two truck loads to get home.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

my challenge was getting it all up the hill.....but very stable and has withstood very high winds freestanding ....I was thinking of putting one in a tree, but between the wind and it growing a freestanding was better suited....still may build one or 2 else where on top of the scaffold after I vinyl side this one.....

8x16 feet, with 8x10 inside and 8x6ft open porch, 13feet off the ground and 7 to 8ft roof height.....7 windows and a door....steel ladder to get up 

.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Ironman, he said tree condo not a Chalet. You could rent that thing out in the summer as a "Honeymoon" retreat. Just add the hot tub Lol.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

These are unfair advantages and lead to increased harvest and lower populations. Lol. Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

Mad-Eye Moody said:


> These are unfair advantages and lead to increased harvest and lower populations. Lol. Sorry, couldn't resist.


yep, that is funny. thanks guys for the info and pics. not sure i'll build a chalet, unless of course i want to live in it, don't think the old battle axe would approve.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I've posted my deer condo on here before, don't have a current photo. But that I can say from experience is windows are a must. Especially if you plan on hunting the late season. Its also crucial that a deer can't see open space beyond you (like thru an open window behind you). Once they can see you move thru your condo, your done.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Misdirection said:


> I've posted my deer condo on here before, don't have a current photo. But that I can say from experience is windows are a must. Especially if you plan on hunting the late season. Its also crucial that a deer can't see open space beyond you (like thru an open window behind you). Once they can see you move thru your condo, your done.


If you notice my last pic, I have lattice work around the upper edges. It throws a dappled shadow on the opposite side. I showed it to my friend when building it. He asked "What will that little bit of lattice do"? I held it up in front of the wall. The shadow looked just like old school G I camo pattern.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

chadwimc said:


> If you notice my last pic, I have lattice work around the upper edges. It throws a dappled shadow on the opposite side. I showed it to my friend when building it. He asked "What will that little bit of lattice do"? I held it up in front of the wall. The shadow looked just like old school G I camo pattern.


I did notice that. I used burlap camo for a few years till I used my stand for the late muzzleloader season. The foot of snow in my hut and killer wind is what encouraged me to install a door and windows-


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

Roughly 8'x8' on the inside sitting on 6x6"'s about 16' off the ground. The door is an exterior door for a home. The windows are actual house windows of various sizes from yard sales etc.. The box outside the big window is where the propane can for the heater sits. The box also doubles as a cooler when weather permits.

The top 2 photos show the initial structure that was built. Floor joists were laid and topped with decking boards. That was eventually covered with a layer of foam panels for insulation and sound retardation with OSB on top.

The walls were built and painted off site and assembled on the tower after a complete ground level prefab. The roof trusses and roof were attached on site. The stairs were fabricated on site. Walls and roof are insulated just like the floor.

I didn't help much with the build as it was the project of another family member. I was off chainsawing roads and clearing the field it overlooks. I think I offered some input regarding the stairs but that is pretty much the extent of my involvement with it. I can tell you the name of it is "Almost Heaven" and I have used it on several rainy days myself.

It has withstood 5 years of wind and rain and makes less creaking noise than the office chairs inside. Short of a direct hit with 90+mph winds it will be up there long after I am gone.

It has a urinal and two fold down beds inside. The urinal drains into a mini septic tank via PVC tubing with the tank buried under one of the legs. Lots of shelves and hooks inside for stuff.

This one was built completely with construction type materials. Some of it was recycled material such as some of the lumber, door and windows. I myself plan to build another slightly smaller stand in a more remote location using a minimum of off site materials. I want to try to accomplish that with less than $300 and a minimum of equipment.

I think I will document my journey.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

I love the idea of fold down beds...awesome.


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

thanks guys for the pics and info, great stuff. giving me some good ideas.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I'll say just a couple things. There's nothing like hunting in the lap of luxury. However, that lap of luxury had better be located in a area that has consistent and constant deer movement. I see these things all over on the drive down to my BIL's place in SE OH. I hope they're in the right place, or they're just a location for the cosmic coffee break or nap!


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

buckeyebowman said:


> I'll say just a couple things. There's nothing like hunting in the lap of luxury. However, that lap of luxury had better be located in a area that has consistent and constant deer movement. I see these things all over on the drive down to my BIL's place in SE OH. I hope they're in the right place, or they're just a location for the cosmic coffee break or nap!


It's nice to have a place to get out of the weather, get warm, eat lunch, take a nap or even camp so you are ready at sunup.

You do make a very good point however. You either need to find an absolute sweet spot to put one of these or develop the area around your stand to attract deer.


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

Shad Rap said:


> I love the idea of fold down beds...awesome.


The tower I posted is basically a cabin on stilts. That might be a bit ambitious for most but I can tell you, if you plan on building a 4'x4' you would be ahead to just build a 4'x8' and make it sleep sized. You'll thank yourself later. Especially if you are a rut hunter during bow season with time off.

You can slide in and stay for days during the rut and never miss anything.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Most of mine are ground level, I have 7 and only two are elevated. This always me to move them around on the property very easily if I need to. I even built one on a utility trailer

None of them are as elaborate as some shown in this thread, but they all have windows, carpet, shelves, heaters, office chairs and yes they do make it possible to stay all day in any type of weather.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

C'mon bobk where is the pics of your crapper?..I'll never forget the crapper buck...lol.


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

buckeyebowman said:


> I'll say just a couple things. There's nothing like hunting in the lap of luxury. However, that lap of luxury had better be located in a area that has consistent and constant deer movement. I see these things all over on the drive down to my BIL's place in SE OH. I hope they're in the right place, or they're just a location for the cosmic coffee break or nap!


i have a good spot for one, it's going to replace my ladder stand that has been there for many years. don't know that i will go as nice as some of these, but something comfortable and keep me out of the weather. sucks getting old, just can't handle the conditions like i used to.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

hopintocash2 said:


> i have a good spot for one, it's going to replace my ladder stand that has been there for many years. don't know that i will go as nice as some of these, but something comfortable and keep me out of the weather. sucks getting old, just can't handle the conditions like i used to.


I did the same thing (although I'm not old yet!). My condo is about 20' from the tree my hanging stand was in for years. Shot a lot of deer between the stand and my hut.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

hopintocash2 said:


> i have a good spot for one, it's going to replace my ladder stand that has been there for many years. don't know that i will go as nice as some of these, but something comfortable and keep me out of the weather. sucks getting old, just can't handle the conditions like i used to.


Oh, I know the feeling! Used to put 50+lbs on my back and head off into the tall and uncut! All day long no matter the conditions! Can't do that anymore, but I still get out there. These days I'm built more for comfort than for speed!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Good times Shad Rap. Sure isn't a condo but keeps me warm and dry.

















Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

bobk said:


> Good times Shad Rap. Sure isn't a condo but keeps me warm and dry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could find another use for that


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

ironman172 said:


> I could find another use for that


i would cut a hole in that board before that, or you're not going to like the results. lol i'd like to see that thing 20 feet up a tree.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I'll be working on a couple ground condo's in the near future for guest to stay dry in, I don't mind sharing my view but it is nice covering other areas of the place too.....to much to do and so little time, this past month has been the most I have been there in a long time.....and not much hunting happening either, been cutting & splitting wood since gun season, hanging the buck for the last week before processing it ....darn fine hanging weather it had been this gun season and beyond


----------

